# Controller options for 96V 500A PMAC



## catphish (Jul 30, 2017)

Beginner question regarding low voltage systems. Would anyone be able to point me in the direction of what options are available for 96V inverters? I am looking for the following:


96v input
3-phase permanent magnet (PMAC/BLDC) output
Enough current handling for a small car (ideally around 500A)
Documented CAN connectivity for at least RPM monitoring

I'm aware that Curtis, and Sevcon have controllers of this type, but would like to know what other options might be available.

Sevcon seem to have a particularly complicated CAN implementation. I'd love to know any other experiences with controllers of this nature. Sorry if this is already a well covered topic, I wasn't really sure what to search for.


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

take a look at Kelly : Kelly Brushless Motor Controllers - Kelly Controls


----------

